# Masterdrol 2a,17a di methyl etiocholan 3-one,17b-ol: Not 17aa??



## Guru (Mar 9, 2006)

Guys i was reading a thread I see that the the new Legal gear Masterdrol is a *2a,17a di methyl etiocholan 3-one,17b-ol* and is used for a clean bulk.

Wasnt the old LG Masterdrol a 17aa and a hardening agent?


----------



## GFR (Mar 9, 2006)

100% bull shit son...eat and train....forget that fake crap.


----------



## Guru (Mar 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 100% bull shit son...eat and train....forget that fake crap.


HAHA no bro. Im not using masterdrol I dont like legal roids lol. Back in the day i used Masterdrol V2 and It was a hardening agent. I was reading a thread on here and this guy said that its used for bulking so i looked up what it was and its not 17aa like it used to be. WTF happened did they change the compound?


----------



## mrclean24 (Sep 30, 2009)

The ONLY thing that ive used that really works in pill form is methyl dx3(superdrol) 2a,17a-dimethyl-etiocholan-3-one-17b-ol androstan is the same active ingredient in sd i went from 160 to 214 in 4-5 months no bs get on superdrol or eat a lot thats only if you want hard gains, it gives you stregth more than anything but where there is strength, there is size


----------

